# Occupant load question, skating rink/dance hall



## rth (Aug 19, 2013)

2006 IFC

Building fully sprinkled A-4

7772 sqft skating arena

2970 sqft common area outside the arena with loose bench seating

kitchen, office, front desk, dj booth, skate distribution area occupancy = 10

Building designed and primarily used as skating rink. Occasionally used as dance hall. Occupant load as skating rink = 363 calculating common area at 15 sqft despite loose bench seating. Any help there appreciated

Main problem = when calculated as dance hall the skating area = 1110

Assembly with over 1000 occupant load opens many more requirements many of which I haven't looked up yet. Is it feasable to give them an occupant load reflective of what the building meets as far as code requirement? In his case I think it would be 999, means of egress is met but alarm is not voice NFPA 72 compliant based on 1000 occupant load. Or do you tell him to be used as a dance hall he must bring the entire building up to code based on the occupant load of 1318?

TIA


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2013)

New owner?

Or just wants to add dancing?

Exception: Where approved by the building official, the actual number of occupants for whom each occupied space, floor or building is designed, although less than those determined by calculation, shall be permitted to be used in the determination of the design occupant load.

Does the rink itself have enough exit width?? Is this ice or roller?


----------



## rth (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you.

Existing, just considering adding dancing or maybe have been dancing and wanting increased occupancy based on usage.

The rink alone has 186" exit width divided by .15 = 1240

Roller skating


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2013)

You can assign a number

Do you think he would ever hit 900 people?

What happens when the popular band comes into play


----------



## rth (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't think he could hit more than 600 without bussing folks in from far off.

Not set up for a band, a very popular DJ is a possibility though.


----------

